# Telekom VDSL 50.000 neue Fritzbox 3370 und einige andere Fragen ??



## 45dcoe (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Ich habe die Tage einen Anruf von der Telekom erhalten, bis dato habe ich normales DSL 16.000 im Call + Surf Comfort Tarif. Man sagte mir, das die Telekom bei mir im Ort ihr Netz auf Glasfaser umgebaut hat (auf eigene Kosten, da die alte Leitung schlecht war etc.) und Sie mir dadurch VDSL 50.000 und auch Entertain anbieten können.

Für VDSL brauche ich einen neuen Router, ich habe aber erst seit 2-3 Wochen von einem Kumpel seine "alte und gute gebrauchte" AVM Fritzbox 7270 V3 abgekauft, diese müßte ich dann verkaufen oder vielleicht bei meinen Eltern verwenden (die sind bei Netcologne mit 6.000 DSL,) geht das mit Netcologne und der Fritzbox.

Hatte vorher einen Speedport W700V und jetzt die Fritzbox ... will nie wieder einen Telekom-Router ..... darum bin ich auf die AVM Fritzbox 3370 gestoßen die würde mir doch für VDSL reichen oder nicht  brauche nicht soviel Schnick-Schnack ?? 

Lohnt sich der Umstieg sind ja erstmal wieder einige Kosten ... Entertain will ich nicht haben ..habe Prime von Amazon und Maxdome das reicht. 

Was ist mit 1+1 statt der Telekom ... ein Nachbar hat dahin gewechselt und hat keine Probleme.  Früher gab es bei uns im Dorf nur Telekom (2000 Einwohner). 

Habe mich schon lange mit den neusten DSL Tarifen und Leistungen beschäftigt. 

Gruß

Kai


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. Januar 2015)

Die 3370 ist super, du kannst aber kein normales Telefon anschließen. Dect hat die auch nicht. Alternative wäre die 7362, hat aber nur 2 GBit Ports. 

Ob sich der Umstieg lohnt musst du wissen, Vdsl ist eben wesentlich schneller als Adsl. Entertain musst du natürlich nicht nehmen. 

1&1 ist in der Regel auch ok, allerdings hat die Telekom auch ganz gute Angebote. Muss jeder selbst wissen.^^


----------



## xEbo (29. Januar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Die 3370 ist super, du kannst aber kein normales Telefon anschließen. Dect hat die auch nicht. Alternative wäre die 7362, hat aber nur 2 GBit Ports.
> 
> Ob sich der Umstieg lohnt musst du wissen, Vdsl ist eben wesentlich schneller als Adsl. Entertain musst du natürlich nicht nehmen.
> 
> 1&1 ist in der Regel auch ok, allerdings hat die Telekom auch ganz gute Angebote. Muss jeder selbst wissen.^^



Aufpassen sollte man nur, wenn eine Telefonanlage besteht. Irgendwann kommt die Zwangsumstellung von der Telekom auf VoIP. Dafür sind die Fritz!Boxen natürlich klasse.
Von der Grundaustattung reichen wahrscheinlich alle Fritz!Boxen aus für ADSL/VDSL. Einzig ist die Frage ob die Prozessorleistung ausreicht für QoS (Quality of Service). Was bei meinem alten Linksys und 50mbit leider der Fall war.
Stellt man es aus ist es aber im Normalfall absolut kein Problem. Die Fritz!Boxen sind eh oft überdimensioniert


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. Januar 2015)

Die 7362 basiert auf der gleichen Plattform wie die 7490, also wird sie da keine Probleme machen. Und selbst eine 7240 kann 100mbit Routen wenn man nicht über den WAN Port geht.

Telefonanlage ist natürlich ein Argument. Aber das lässt sich auch meist recht schnell umrüsten.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2015)

Die AVM Fritzbox 3370 hat halt kein VoIP, und idR bekommst Du aber mit dem neuen Tarif auch Telefon technisch gesehen als VoIP und nicht mehr per "echtem" Festnetz - das wäre dann ein Problem. Ich selber hab mir grad erst die 7360 geholt, kannst du auch stationär bei nem MM/Saturn holen für 140€  AVM FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7360 (20002522) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   die kann VDSL, VoIP und dabei auch 2 Anschlüsse an der Box selbst, DECT, 2x gbit-LAN und 2x 100mbit-LAN. Und natürlich WLAN.

Auf die lange Nutzungsdauer gerechnet wären die 30€ mehr nun wohl nicht sooo viel mehr.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. Januar 2015)

Was soll "hat kein VoIP" heißen? Natürlich "hat" die VoIP.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Was soll "hat kein VoIP" heißen? Natürlich "hat" die VoIP.



Steht aber nicht in deren Daten mit drin, z.B. hier AVM FRITZ!Box 3370 (20002478) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland da müsste das bei "Besonderheiten" normalerweise dabeistehen. Also mit "hat VoIp" meine ich, dass du Deine vorhandenen Telefone anschließen und in den Optionen des Routers Deine Nummern eingeben kannst, so dass sie dann Anrufe ermöglicht. Ohne dass Du ein Zusatzgerät oder neues Telefon kaufen musst


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. Januar 2015)

Das ist nicht VoIP, das wäre eine Analog-, DECT- oder ISDN-Funktionalität mit VoIP Wandler. 

Man kann aber in der 3370 Rufnummern einrichten, Anrufbeantworter und Fax schalten, per PC oder App telefonieren, VoIP Telefone anschließen etc.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Das ist nicht VoIP, das wäre eine Analog-, DECT- oder ISDN-Funktionalität mit VoIP Wandler.
> 
> Man kann aber in der 3370 Rufnummern einrichten, Anrufbeantworter und Fax schalten, per PC oder App telefonieren, VoIP Telefone anschließen etc.


 Wenn man ein VoIP-Telefon HAT oder nur per PC telefonieren kann, dann mag das ja sein- aber die meisten Leute haben Standard-Analog-Telefone, und dann müsste man sich extra was neues kaufen - da kann man auch gleich ein paar Euro drauflegen und den 7630 nehmen. Es sind ja grad mal 20€ Unterschied...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. Januar 2015)

Dass er an die 3370 kein normales Telefon anschließen kann hatte ich ja schon am Anfang erwähnt. Mir ging es um die Begrifflichkeiten.  

Es soll Leute geben, die nutzen kein Festnetz mehr sondern nurnoch ihr Handy. 

Die 7362 gibts gebraucht übrigens für etwa 70€.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Dass er an die 3370 kein normales Telefon anschließen kann hatte ich ja schon am Anfang erwähnt.


  Hab ich auch nicht bestritten, ich wollte mit meinem Hinweis an sich das gleiche sagen, weil man damit faktisch das VoIP, was man nach dem Tarifwechsel bekommen wird, nicht nutzen kannst, außer wenn man sich eben weitere/neue Geräte anschafft. Und sobald man mehr dazukaufen muss, kann man eben auch gleich den 7360 nehmen - da spricht doch nix gegen....?



> Mir ging es um die Begrifflichkeiten.


 Du hast ja "fachmännisch" recht, aber es geht darum, was "man" umgangssprachlich sagt und was sogar die Hersteller selbst für ihre Features angeben. Denn selbst bei avm: FRITZ!Box | AVM Deutschland  beim 7360 steht "Telefonie", beim 3370 nicht. Damit man eben weiß, dass man beim 7360 problemlos auch die vorhandenen Telefonen anschließen und mit einem VoIP-Festnetz-Tarif nutzen kann, vor allem wenn man einfach nur eine Tarifumstellung hat mit Wechsel von analog auf VoIP-Telefonie und einen neuen Router suchst. Selbst in den ausführlicheren techn. Daten steht kein Wort von VoIP oder Telefonie beim 3370 FRITZ!Box 3370 | Technische Daten | AVM Deutschland 

 Mit "der Router hat/kann VoIP / Telefonie" ist eben die wirklich 100%ige Unterstützung der inzwischen üblichen Festnetz-VoIP-Tarife gemeint, so dass auch Laien wissen, dass man mit einem alten analogen Festnetz-Telefon den Tarifwechsel ohne weitere Anschaffungen vollziehen kann.  Und wer sich gut auskennt und schon ein VoIP-Telefon hat oder per Headset am Laptop/PC telefoniert, der weiß auch so, dass es mit dem 3370 geht. 



> Es soll Leute geben, die nutzen kein Festnetz mehr sondern nurnoch ihr Handy.


 Wenn das bei jemandem der Fall ist, wird der nicht so dämlich sein und nur auf meinen Hinweis hin denken, dass er unbedingt einen Router mit ausgewiesener ich nenn es mal "vollständiger" VoIP-Fähigkeit braucht...   



> Die 7362 gibts gebraucht übrigens für etwa 70€.


 Den 7360 auch    oder ist der 7362 "besser" ?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. Januar 2015)

Die 7362 hat etwas mehr Speicher und durch 1&1 bedingt eine höhere Verbreitung, deswegen hoffe ich da auf ein späteres EOL Datum. 

Dem Rest deines Posts kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen.


----------



## 45dcoe (30. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen, danke für die ganzen tips. Ich besitze normale Analog Telefone. Dann käme nur DECT fähige fritzboxen in die engere Wahl. Ich würde eh erstmal nach etwas gebrauchten gucken, da wäre die 3370 so bei 50€ - 60€ gewesen. Welche gebrauchte fritzbox mit vdsl und DECT kommt infrage 7362 ?? Kann ich die jetzige 7270v3 an einem Netcologne-Anschluss benutzen ??


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (30. Januar 2015)

Dect ist allerdings eine Funkverbindung. Welche Telefone hast du genau? 

Das musst du Netcologne fragen, aber wenn du dort Zugangsdaten hast eigentlich schon.


----------



## 45dcoe (30. Januar 2015)

Ich benutze Telekom Easy C32 Telefone. Bin aber gerade am Überlegen mir eine gebrauchte 3370 zuholen und dann ein Ip Telefon von Siemens .... oder halt die gebrauchte 7362 und die Easy C32 dort anschliessen. Kann man aus der 7362 eine normale Fritzbox machen ohne 1+1 Branding ? Vielleicht (denke schon eher) bleibe ich bei der Telekom da ich dort schon Kunde bin und keine weiteren Kosten auf mich zu kommen. Tarif wäre dann der Magenta Zuhause M ohne Entertain.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (30. Januar 2015)

Das Branding der 7362 ist rein optischer Natur, Funktionalität ist nicht eingeschränkt. Nutze die hier mit Magenta Zuhause L, auch ohne Entertain. 

Ich würde die 7362 nehmen und bei Gelegenheit ein Fritz Fon kaufen, die sind sehr komfortabel. Hab 2 davon im Einsatz und ein Telefon mit Kabel, das steht aber eigentlich nur rum und wird kaum benutzt.

Online müsste es Magenta M derzeit derzeit für 35€/Monat (24 Monate) geben, evtl. auch noch 50€ Bonus.


----------



## 45dcoe (30. Januar 2015)

Auch als Bestandskunde der Telekom (Bonus 50€) ??? Wie schnell geht die Umstellung auf VDSL dann ?? Fritz fon ok gucke ich mir mal an.... Kann ich die Telekom Zugangsdaten ganz normal in 7362 eingeben ?? 

Ich habe noch einen AVM Repeater 310 jetzt im Einsatz den kann ich doch dann weiter nutzen oder muss der dann auch ersetzt werden ?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (30. Januar 2015)

Ja, bei mir gab's beim Wechsel von C&S Comfort Speed IP auf Magenta Zuhause L sogar 60€, bei gleichem monatlichen Preis. 

Die Zugangsdaten gibt man ganz normal ein, nachdem man den Startassistent übersprungen hat. 

WLAN Repeater? Kannst du weiterverwenden, ich mag allerdings keine Repeater, weil die die Bandbreite halbieren. Ich hab 2 Fritzboxen laufen, eine als Access Point und DECT Repeater.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2015)

Also, die 7360 kostet gebraucht ebenfalls um die 70-80€, die würde wie gesagt auch gehen. Die kann auch DECT und hat auch Anschlüsse für ein analoges Telefon, um VoIP-Telefonie zu nutzen.


----------



## mrfloppy (30. Januar 2015)

Du kannst die 7270 bei netcologne nutzen wenn es kein IP Anschluss ist. Wenn es ein gesplitterter Anschluss ist, ist das kein Problem . bei IP ja, weil netcologne die SIP Daten nicht rausgibt und die Seriennummern der boxen auf den Kunden gebucht werden. Beim ersten Start melden die boxen sich am Server an und provisionieren sich.


----------



## 45dcoe (30. Januar 2015)

Die  gleiche Antwort zu der Sache mit Fritzbox 7270 und Netcologne... habe ich von deren Hotline auch bekommen. 

Die 7362 geht teilweise unter 70€ weg oder sogar ganz neu ... denke die wird es ...dann.

Oder doch lieber nur eine 3370 holen gebraucht und dann ein Voip Telefon dazu ... was ist besser ..


----------



## 45dcoe (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo

Wen es interessiert habe gestern eine nagelneue Fritzbox 7362SL ersteigert. AVM FRITZ!BOX FON WLAN 7362 SL HomeServer 50.000 VDSL FritzBox | eBay


----------

